# Burning a screen with vinyl on a transparency



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

I was thinking the other day about burning a screen. I read different ways to burn a screen with adhesive vinyl. They said to put the vinyl on the glass and then burn the emulsion that way. Somebody said to put the vinyl directly onto the emulsion and then burn. I thought this way may mess up the emulsion when you tried to remove the vinyl after burning. I was wonder if I could place the vinyl on a transparency and then place the transparency under the glass as usual. What are your thoughts?


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

seems more expensive, and more of a PITA than just printing the transparency with an inkjet printer.


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

It is cheaper for me to do it this way. I can get transparencies from work and I already have the vinyl in my shop. It will cost less than buying the film from ryonet.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why don't you just apply the vinyl directly to the screen and do away with emulsion/burning entirely?


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

splathead said:


> Why don't you just apply the vinyl directly to the screen and do away with emulsion/burning entirely?



isn't that a good idea for only smaller runs? I haven't read up on it much, but someone was saying that the vinyl won't last that long even with plastisol ink.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have done it 2 ways one like what was mentioned, where is apply vinyl to the screen,, 3m works great,,, 
for short runs,, and the other way to lay the vinyl on the transparency, like mentioned,, i use a dark vinyl.
I feel that way will give you a screen that will last longer than the vinyl on the screen but i work with water based ink,, and that may also be why.
Have fun


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been applying the vinyl directly to the screen. I don't mind using this method, except for the clean up. I'm starting to get annoyed with picking off little pieces of vinyl covered in ink when cleaning the screen. I did a run of 50 shirts with this method and had no problems. I'm just looking to the future when I hopefully have a 4 color, 1 station and a lot more detail and hopefully longer runs. Thanks for the input.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

bigduke1022 said:


> I was thinking the other day about burning a screen. I read different ways to burn a screen with adhesive vinyl. They said to put the vinyl on the glass and then burn the emulsion that way. Somebody said to put the vinyl directly onto the emulsion and then burn. I thought this way may mess up the emulsion when you tried to remove the vinyl after burning. I was wonder if I could place the vinyl on a transparency and then place the transparency under the glass as usual. What are your thoughts?


we have done them this way at my dad's sign shop for over 20 years. for what he does, it's the easiest way.

also there's no printer that can print as opaque as vinyl.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mac are you putting the sign vinyl on the glass directly then?
thanks


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

ive applied vinyl directly to transparencies often and it makes a durable film, ... but it easier just to cut vinyl and apply to your screens for small runs.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Mac are you putting the sign vinyl on the glass directly then?
> thanks



...sorry I wasn't clear. they are on clear acetate we buy by the roll at an art supply house.

i have in the past put vinyl on the glass for a run of 4'x'4' wood signs.

i recently put it on the screen itself, like a poor man's CTS, but it's a pain if there's a lot of text.

keep in mind these are for signs, most the lettering is at least 1" tall, no fine lines, halftones, etc.

at my shop, I use a xante, it is quicker and cheaper, but I mostly only do textile printing


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> 3m works great


I agree that 3M (with the clear backing) works the best for applying directly to the screen for printing.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

bigduke1022 said:


> It is cheaper for me to do it this way. I can get transparencies from work and I already have the vinyl in my shop. It will cost less than buying the film from ryonet.


I have found that heat transfer vinyl works the best for a transparencies. You can get a lot more detail, because of the sticky backing...but if they are basic designs then I would just put the vinyl directly on the screen as others have said.

The biggest job I have done was a 108 shirt 4 color job...with vinyl on the screen.


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses. I may have a 120 shirt job for the elementary school that I work at.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome,


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

bigduke1022 said:


> I have been applying the vinyl directly to the screen. I don't mind using this method, except for the clean up. I'm starting to get annoyed with picking off little pieces of vinyl covered in ink when cleaning the screen. I did a run of 50 shirts with this method and had no problems. I'm just looking to the future when I hopefully have a 4 color, 1 station and a lot more detail and hopefully longer runs. Thanks for the input.


 I use a plastic sign/vinyl squeegie to remove small pieces like the inside an ''a","o" etc after I remove the bulk of the vinyl stencil. Just make sure your sqeeg is smooth with rounded corners and free of nicks to avoid tearing your screen.


----------



## whfarms.chardon (4 mo ago)

Greatzky said:


> isn't that a good idea for only smaller runs? I haven't read up on it much, but someone was saying that the vinyl won't last that long even with plastisol ink.


 I’ve tried this, it lasted about 10 tees and the adhesive gave out and I ended up having to hit the screen anyway


----------

